# MTB Frame swap



## ozboz (30 Mar 2016)

K



Hiya , three years ago I bought a GT 2000 , the idrive bearings and seals were knackred , but the only replacements for it were avail from the states , but luckily I managed to get a frame off ebay , an XCR 4000 with the same size bearings etc , so I got it , had the 2000 powder coated , replaced the drive train , like new , anyway , I stripped the idrive down to check the HT bearings , and generally de gunk it all , thats when I found out the pivot bearing that connects the two halves has to much latteral play , so I decided to remove all parts and use the 4000 frame , the big difference was the length, 20mm shorter , anyway spacing has solved the problem , so I got the Marchozzi Bombers on this affy, all rest should be no prob, 
( hopefully ! ) maybe have to re bush the Fox Vanilla on the back and the dogbone in the idrive , they are avail fro BETD , so all going well be off to the mud jumps shortly !


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Apr 2016)

Nice frame! Let's see a pic of it out on the trails when you've finished building it up


----------

